# New frying pans



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2019)

Well, did you expect me to use my old ones with that brand new stove?  Nooooooo!.

Ordered a set of 3 Tramontina non-stick fry pans ( 8, 10, 12") from Walmart.  Placed order Saturday night and they came today.  Very nice, and great price.

Waiting on a set of burner covers to wrap that project up.  (those really help with grease, dust, and also to set pans on for brief periods)

A couple of my frying pans are ready for the grave. My other cookware is still in good shape (sauce pan, chili pot, etc).

I don't have a cast iron skillet, although I know many cooks swear by them. Might get one someday.

I have an Orgreenic non-stick - bought it 3 yrs ago, still looks new and I use it quite a bit.  Love it.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2019)

Update!
The burner covers arrived today.  Decorative, colorful.  So I'm all set.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 9, 2019)

They have improved the non stick pans so much since they first hit the market. I have a couple. We use one smaller one for our morning eggs.They slide right out. I also have an old cast iron pan which I think browns better than the non stick. I hope you have good luck with the burner covers. They do everything you mentioned. Soon after I got mine I turned my stove on in a hurry and forgot they were there. They weren't very pretty after that.


----------



## toffee (Oct 10, 2019)

put hints out for xmas a/c---------- nice  reciepe  book '..


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2019)

@toffee

Nah, I don't need a recipe book. I have a few but rarely look at them. I pride myself on being a good cook for 50+ yrs.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 10, 2019)

Well.......I hate to rain on anyone's parade, but......

The only cookware pieces anyone should use are high-quality, expertly crafted, stainless steel pots and pans.

If you do the research, online, and dig deep enough, you will find that all of those coated, non-stick cookware pieces definitely fail, over time. I also question the advisability of ingesting micro particles of chemical compounds once those pans start shedding the same.

Here's a pic, taken just now, of my twelve year old saute/frying pan:


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2019)

No rain here!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cast iron skillets are over rated and a pain the butt. They don't have anything over other pans when it comes to tastes and are not worth all the BS in keeping them stored. Anyone ever notice the skillets they use on food shows or at food places where you can see the cooks at work?


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 10, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Cast iron skillets are over rated and a pain the butt. They don't have anything over other pans when it comes to tastes and are not worth all the BS in keeping them stored. Anyone ever notice the skillets they use on food shows or at food places where you can see the cooks at work?


I beg to (strongly) differ. Cast iron skillets are the gold standard, for me, when it comes to making pancakes, vegan bacon, hash browns, grilled cheese sandwiches and other gastronomical delights. The iron absorbs flavors, aging to perfection, as time goes by. I don't worry about storing or cleaning. My cast iron skillet stays on my stove, always, right behind my stainless steel saute pan. I rarely need to rinse it. I simply spray a little oil on it, wipe it with a smooth towel, and it's ready for the next dish to be cooked on it.

Now, every ten years, or so, if I notice uneven cooking, I take the skillet outside, rev up my drill,  with a steel fiber head on it, and grind the carbon buildup down to metal. Then, it's time to season it, and, once again, start the buildup up of all the good things that make it my go-to skillet


----------



## retiredtraveler (Oct 11, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I beg to (strongly) differ. Cast iron skillets are the gold standard, for me, when it comes to making pancakes, vegan bacon, hash browns, grilled cheese sandwiches and other gastronomical delights. The iron absorbs flavors, aging to perfection, as time goes by. I don't worry about storing or cleaning.... I rarely need to rinse it. I simply spray a little oil on it, wipe it with a smooth towel, and it's ready for the next dish to be cooked on it.


Yup!
I use a combo of pouring some oil into the pan and throwing on some salt and rubbing for 15 seconds to get imbedded food out.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 11, 2019)

Cast iron, when properly seasoned over a couple of generations, cooks many things extremely well. All the bad foods we love in the South taste better cooked in cast, cornbread, fried chicken, bacon, country ham....

We have a few cast iron skillets passed down three generations. 

Working chefs (not cooks) use carbon steel frying and sauté pans (French made are usually the best). They have to be seasoned too.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 11, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Well.......I hate to rain on anyone's parade, but......
> 
> The only cookware pieces anyone should use are high-quality, expertly crafted, stainless steel pots and pans.
> 
> ...


 TreeGuy, what brand is your frying pan (tramontina)?  I notice it has a metal handle, can you use it in the oven?  Does food stick?


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 11, 2019)

JB in SC said: "Working chefs (not cooks) use carbon steel frying and sauté pans (French made are usually the best). They have to be seasoned too."

I much prefer my stainless steel saute pan, a costly piece, over the cheaper carbon steel pans I used in restaurants, in my cheffing days.  Just a personal choice. I am well aware that carbon steel pans can be costly, as well, if one wants to look for the same.  In restaurants that I cheffed at, the pans were bought, wholesale, in quantity, from restaurant supply companies. They were, around, $15 apiece.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 11, 2019)

PVC said:


> TreeGuy, what brand is your frying pan (tramontina)?  I notice it has a metal handle, can you use it in the oven?  Does food stick?


*Calphalon Classic Stainless Steel 12-In. Fry Pan With Cover*
SKU:   1891247
This is not the exact skillet I have, according to the model number on mine.  Mine has been discontinued.  This is the closest to it, though.
NOTHING ever sticks to my skillet, because I know the tricks:  Make sure your pan is hot enough, just starting to smoke the oil, before you throw in your veggies and tofu.  Flip at the right rate, allowing each side to get done, in the process.  I have, grudgingly, because I don't like the smell, cooked Janet some killer omelets, in the past.  Never had a single one stick.  This pan is rated as oven and broiler-safe.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

Cast iron for me...but I do have a good non stick.

My collection..Please don't dis my old wall paper.......


----------



## Catlady (Oct 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Cast iron for me...but I do have a good non stick.
> 
> My collection..Please don't dis my old wall paper.......
> 
> View attachment 77999


That is very charming and pretty, like out of a house decorating magazine.  I only have one frying pan, am trying hard to like it and use it, but darn they are so heavy.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

PVC said:


> That is very charming and pretty, like out of a house decorating magazine.  I only have one frying pan, am trying hard to like it and use it, but darn they are so heavy.




Actually that shelf was something I saw in a Family Circle magazine and I told my husband I liked it, and he built it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Cast iron for me...but I do have a good non stick.
> 
> My collection..Please don't dis my old wall paper.......
> 
> View attachment 77999


What a lovely set up this is, Seeker! Like a sweet little cottage and so the wallpaper is just perfect.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2019)

Never did get into cast iron pots or pans, probably because my mother, an excellent cook, used meals using Revere Ware from her marriage in 1942 until she stopped cooking in around 2012.  

I use stainless steel pots that have the cap base, but the pans get almost no use because they need a heavy hand with oil or virtually everything sticks. 

My frying pans are mostly T-fal clad and I replace them every year or two.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Never did get into cast iron pots or pans, probably because my mother, an excellent cook, used meals using Revere Ware from her marriage in 1942 until she stopped cooking in around 2012.
> 
> I use stainless steel pots that have the cap base, but the pans get almost no use because they need a heavy hand with oil or virtually everything sticks.
> 
> My frying pans are mostly T-fal clad and I replace them every year or two.


I have used Revere for almost all my adult life and still have one set.  I really like them except some times they have a colorful stain on the inside bottom, but now I use Barkeeper's Friend and the stain goes away.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 13, 2019)

I use German "Fissler" pots and pans.  The pans are stainless steel with an encapsulated aluminium or copper base.  The frying pans are aluminium alloy with a black non-stick coating.   Not cheap, but excellent.  Some cheaper pans I tried  warped when heated and wouldn't sit flat on my ceramic hob.  The Fissler ones have a perfectly flat machined base that work on my hob.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2019)

My frying pans are stainless steel with encapsulated copper in the bottom. I use one small, non stick pan for an egg or one hamburger patty which is replaced each year.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> My frying pans are stainless steel with encapsulated copper in the bottom. I use one small, non stick pan for an egg or one hamburger patty which is replaced each year.


What brand?  My Revere are stainless steel with a copper bottom and also have a couple of sauce pans with encapsulated bottom (also Revere).


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2019)

PVC said:


> What brand?  My Revere are stainless steel with a copper bottom and also have a couple of sauce pans with encapsulated bottom (also Revere).


@PVC I fondly remember the old Revereware. I used a set of them for many years.

I have a Cuisinart large chef pan and a 10" fry-pan.  Also a Wolfgang Puck 10" fry-pay which is my favorite.

The little non-stick (my egg pan) I don't know what it is... They always carry them at Job Lots.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @PVC I have a Cuisinart large chef pan and a 10" fry-pan.  Also a Wolfgang Puck 10" fry-pay which is my favorite.  The little non-stick (my egg pan) I don't know what it is... They always carry them at Job Lots.


I checked out the Wolfgang Puck at Amazon and they do not carry it, but found it here:
https://www.hsn.com/shop/wolfgang-puck-frypans-and-skillets/qc0004-181
Since it's dark on the inside and nonstick, does it have to be replaced every couple years?  It's on the expensive side (for me) but I have some old nonstick frypans that I would like to get rid of.  I have never trusted nonstick pans.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This *cookware* is *oven safe* in an *oven* of up to 400 degrees Fahrenheit. ... Consumers report that *Wolfgang Puck Cookware* is a great value for the price, is extremely durable and is easy to use. Most customers also love the fact that this *cookware* is *dishwasher safe* and can be used with metal utensils.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 13, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> JB in SC said: "Working chefs (not cooks) use carbon steel frying and sauté pans (French made are usually the best). They have to be seasoned too."
> 
> I much prefer my stainless steel saute pan, a costly piece, over the cheaper carbon steel pans I used in restaurants, in my cheffing days.  Just a personal choice. I am well aware that carbon steel pans can be costly, as well, if one wants to look for the same.  In restaurants that I cheffed at, the pans were bought, wholesale, in quantity, from restaurant supply companies. They were, around, $15 apiece.



One of my good friends (a chef) worked at Commander‘s Palace for ten years. She prefers carbon steel and has some heavy stainless. My son in law’s cousin (a recent CIA graduate) prefers stainless steel.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2019)

PVC said:


> I checked out the Wolfgang Puck at Amazon and they do not carry it, but found it here:
> https://www.hsn.com/shop/wolfgang-puck-frypans-and-skillets/qc0004-181
> Since it's dark on the inside and nonstick, does it have to be replaced every couple years?  It's on the expensive side (for me) but I have some old nonstick frypans that I would like to get rid of.  I have never trusted nonstick pans.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This *cookware* is *oven safe* in an *oven* of up to 400 degrees Fahrenheit. ... Consumers report that *Wolfgang Puck Cookware* is a great value for the price, is extremely durable and is easy to use. Most customers also love the fact that this *cookware* is *dishwasher safe* and can be used with metal utensils.


@PVC I do not have the dark one. Mine looks like this-


----------



## Catlady (Oct 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @PVC I do not have the dark one. Mine looks like this-


Great, it's now on sale at that website.  Off I go, thanks.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 13, 2019)

Funny, each chef has they're favs. Did a lot of trade shows, TV, etc. and my daughter in law said recently "where did you ever get this awesome pan, its like a cast iron skillet that's stick free?"
Well, its called a "Scanpan" and is made from titanium...lol.  Got it at one of the shows.  Nothing like it, and I love a good 18-10 stainless for pots and most saute jobs.  Nothing beats this pan though.  Trust me on that.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 13, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Funny, each chef has they're favs. Did a lot of trade shows, TV, etc. and my daughter in law said recently "where did you ever get this awesome pan, its like a cast iron skillet that's stick free?"
> Well, its called a "Scanpan" and is made from titanium...lol.  Got it at one of the shows.  Nothing like it, and I love a good 18-10 stainless for pots and most saute jobs.  Nothing beats this pan though.  Trust me on that.


Here is a review about Scanpan if you're interested
https://www.thecookwareadvisor.com/scanpan-fry-pans/


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 13, 2019)

*"SO ITS NOT TEFLON THEN? *

Technically, Teflon is a brand name for PTFE (a plastic non-stick coating) owned by Dupont.  It’s like saying Kleenex instead of tissue paper, or Xerox for any photocopier.  *The coating on Scanpan, like MOST non-stick coatings, does contain the chemical PTFE. *The SCANPAN formula works with a patented ceramic titanium surface construction which makes the surface more abrasion resistant, meaning it will last for a long, long time."

This is NOT directed at any one poster, in here:

STOP!  Anyone can cook on stainless, cast iron or carbon steel, safely and efficiently. Stop looking for chemical solutions to solve your sloppy cooking techniques. Learn how to properly break in/season good, safe, high-quality cookware. Learn how to bring your cookware up to proper temperatures BEFORE you toss in what you wish to cook. Learn how to flip the foods in your saute/frying pans. You'll become a skilled cook, and produce healthy meals.

All of these non-stick pans are complete BS! You don't need them, and, more importantly, the companies that produce them cannot guarantee that they won't negatively effect your health because they constantly change formulations and production techniques, and freely admit the same. There's no track record, ZERO, that span a safe length of time, to assure anyone that these coatings are safe.

Stainless and carbon steel cookware have been around a very long time. They are safe, and they get the job done, to perfection, when used properly. Cast iron has been around even longer.

I hope everyone gets motivated to use safe cookware, and not the coated garbage.

(Yeah, I know, stainless, carbon steel and cast iron all have their detractors. Do your own research. I have. I'll never use non-stick coated cookware.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)

We have several cast iron fry pans, stainless steel fry pans and pots, a new Gotham steel fry pan we use for camping and a big old teflon fry pan and pot we use for camping.  They're all okay, I started to distance myself from teflon years ago, so I won't buy any for use in the future.  The Gotham fry pan I haven't used on the electric smoothtop stove at home, because I read the weird bottoms on those pans may mess up your burners, don't know if that's a fact or not.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 14, 2019)

I have Lagostina stainless steel pots and pans and received as a wedding present in 1994 and they are still in excellent condition and will outlive me and probably my children. I do have a cast iron frypan for 2 eggs and they always stick. I have added oil to the frypan to season it but it doesn't work. I will not buy 'non-stick' cookware as the finish eventually comes off. Where does it go? Into my food?


----------



## Liberty (Oct 14, 2019)

PVC said:


> Here is a review about Scanpan if you're interested
> https://www.thecookwareadvisor.com/scanpan-fry-pans/


Thanks PVC, my Scanpan is at least 25 years old and works wonderfully!


----------

